# Nor-Cal Sanctioned Dog Show



## Kelly Bulldogges (May 12, 2010)

We would like to welcome all OEB, CBT, APBT & AB owners and breeders to come show their dogs. If not already registered, you will need to register your dog with either the IOEBA and/or the UCA depending on your breed (This can be done the day of the show).

For APBT & AB's we will need at least 12 dogs pre-registered to hold their class. See the website listed below for information on pre-registration etc..

Their will be 5 shows total over the weekend, pre-registration price is $10 per dog, per show or $15 per dog, per show, the day of the event.

For more information see our website at - Northern California Bulldogge Club - Home

Northern California Bulldogge Club - Home


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I don't have any UKC shows that weekend so maybe me and the crew will make it over


----------



## Kelly Bulldogges (May 12, 2010)

Sweet! Are you interested in showing with us?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Holly how far away is that? If it's not that far I'd love to go too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kelly Bulldogges said:


> Sweet! Are you interested in showing with us?


Yes ma'am I have APBTS that would love to get in an play  We would have to register with you as we are UKC/ADBA


kg420 said:


> Hey Holly how far away is that? If it's not that far I'd love to go too.


It closer to you then me. Its just East of Sac. If your gonan go I will make more of an effort so we can hang out and I can meet Dosia!!!


----------



## Kelly Bulldogges (May 12, 2010)

That's great! We're trying to get more breeds invlolved with showing around here. The APBT's can actually show in both the IEOBA (Bully breeds only) and the UCA (all breed) registeries, you would just have to register with both registeries, but that's not a biggie, as long as you pre-registered for the shows you could do tthe IOEBA & UCA registrations the morning of the show if you wanted or fax them in to the office before, it's up to you! We need at least 12 dogs total pre-registered to hold the class, do you know some people that could help with meeting the 12 dogs required?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Yes ma'am I have APBTS that would love to get in an play  We would have to register with you as we are UKC/ADBA
> 
> It closer to you then me. Its just East of Sac. If your gonan go I will make more of an effort so we can hang out and I can meet Dosia!!!


Really I thought you'd be closer cause I'm kinda north of you right? I'm in Red Bluff. That would be awesome I really wanna go  I can't show Dosia cause I don't have his ped but I love to bring him to meet you


----------



## Kelly Bulldogges (May 12, 2010)

It looks like it's about 2 1/2 hours away from you in Red Bluff. I think we have some one from up north in Eureka that can bring some APBT's too to help with meeting the numbers required.


----------



## Kelly Bulldogges (May 12, 2010)

Any APBT's or AB's planning on coming out to the show?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Really I thought you'd be closer cause I'm kinda north of you right? I'm in Red Bluff. That would be awesome I really wanna go  I can't show Dosia cause I don't have his ped but I love to bring him to meet you


Really Redbluff? I thought you where south of me lmao. My bad you are really close to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Really Redbluff? I thought you where south of me lmao. My bad you are really close to me


LOL. I'm actually going to be in Orville in about a week to get papers for my old man. His family ownes Metal works there and he needs some papers for a new job. Maybe we can get together and have lunch or something


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Metal works eh nice business to have in the family. Shoot my a message when your coming down see what I am up too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome  I'll totally PM U when we come down for the day


----------

